# Getting annoyed.



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I want to find what is best for my puppy to eat so he grows big and strong. I keep getting told that tinned food is bad...very bad and that they should eat this, that and the other.. but it's getting frustratingly confusing. I always thought that dogs should eat wet food and not dry all the time, because they wouldn't eat dry food constantly in the wild would they?, lol. Now raw food is just expensive and have read that they should have cooked meat due to the risk of bacteria in the meat. HELP ME PLEASE!!:help:​


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog kibble as a base. his kibble is normally mixed
with some of the following. sometimes i give him his kibble plain 
(water and kibble) to make sure he'll eat it in case i don't have
any additives.

cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast. 
can food.
canned fish (in water no salt added)
fresh fish.
organic yogurt.
human grade salmon oil.
blueberries.
apples.
raw 4oz pattie of ground beef.
raw egg.
pork.

whole chicken (pressure cooked). when
it's done i roll the bones through my fingers
because they turn to mush. i add a little more
water. i freeze a qt or 2. i give him a couple of 
tablespoons on his kibble.

i can't think of anything else.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome

If there's one thing that will cause a dog owner grief it's what to feed! It's not a one size fits all, making it more difficult.

I feed raw but fed kibble to my boy when he was a pup, up to about 8 months, he did fine...very good actually. (Innova LB puppy, then Acana -switched between the various selections).

I don't have any experience with canned wet food, perhaps someone else does that will post.

I see your in the UK, not sure what you have available?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can feed your dog kibble every single day of his life and he will be perfectly happy. Your dog hasn't lived in the wild for a very long time and there's no reason to think you should feed that way.

You can feed canned every day too, if you want, but it's very expensive and you run into bad teeth fairly quickly.

You can feed raw every day, but it's also very expensive. Unless your dog or family is immunosuppressed, there's no reason to worry about bacterial load in the raw.

You can also do a combo of all three if you want.

The most important thing is to find something that your dog does well on and that you can afford and have ready access to.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I sent you a pm


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm with Doggiedad on this one, I feed all kinds of things. Sometimes it's plain kibble, sometimes it's mixed with healthy leftovers, sometimes it's mixed with some veggies or fruit, sometimes yogurt, sometimes meat/meat scraps....Just depends on the day.  I also feed a lot of canned/wet food. I keep several brands and formulas on hand and just rotate with each new can. I also give RAW bones (never feed cooked bones!) to my dogs 2-3x a week for a yummy chew that keeps them quiet for a bit (I feed them frozen so they last extra long) as well as to help keep the teeth cleaned.

As far as teeth go, kibble rots teeth out just as fast as canned food does. If kibble didn't rot teeth, why do over 80% of dogs have dental disease by the age of 3 years old? I don't know that many dogs fed strictly canned food nor do I know many at all who eat anything past kibble since vets are scaring people into thinking anything else isn't good for them which is far from the truth.

Teeth are a big concern, and if they're not they should be. A rotten mouth can lead to many health problems including failure of major organs such as the kidneys, liver and heart. Solution? Feed raw bones a couple times a week and brush your dogs teeth. Regardless of if you feed canned food or not. They also have things you can add to the water or spray in your dogs mouth to prevent build up of plaque and tartar.

This was Chance's teeth a couple months before he passed away at 4 years old. (Car accident, nothing diet related)










He ate canned food mixed with his kibble every day and never had a dental cleaning, just good preventative care at home. Only reason his canines were worn was because he could sniff out a tennis ball anywhere.


----------

